

Math Error Fuels Fight Over US Credit Rating - HardyLeung
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111903366504576490841235575386.html

======
bartonfink
I may have missed this, but it doesn't say which way the U.S. government
calculations were off, does it? $2 trillion more debt is a hell of a lot worse
than $2 trillion less.

~~~
pohl
It would make a piss poor saving throw for the white house to point out that
S&P had underestimated the debt load, wouldn't it?

